# Cassebeer's bottle with strychnine and arsenic



## jjfever5k (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the right section of the forum for this, but I figured with strychnine and arsenic it was close enough? 
 I've got a Cassebeer's Iron & Manganese Peptonate bottle sealed with full contents and label in great condition. I'm not sure if this is something I can even sell, but I was wondering what the value might be on something like this?


----------



## jjfever5k (Sep 16, 2013)

Embossing


----------



## ACLbottles (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't know the value, but it's a cool bottle in my opinion.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 21, 2013)

OMG!  And this was prescribed to people?  Even tho, technically, this isn't a poison bottle due to the lack of embossing, it's defiantly nasty stuff that was put in it.  Quite the conversation piece.


----------



## kor (Sep 26, 2013)

That is one heck of a bottle! I used to collect sealed bottles but sold them years ago. I've got 3 little ones running around and I just kept thinking of the mess if they busted one.


----------

